# 3 legged CDT



## Team Gomberg (Jan 11, 2014)

4 months ago an adult CDT was turned into my CTTC chapter. The owners were babysitting a Pitt Bull and the dog ate the front leg off their pet CDT. The dogs owner wouldn't pay for the damages so the owners surrendered him to us. 
We took him to the vet for surgery and he's been recovering. 
He only has a small stump left of his front left leg.
After spending some time with him, I have fallen in love with him. He is pretty beat up, lots of missing scales, ripped up skin (no open wounds) and some bubbles in the nose. But that doesn't dampen this old guy's personality one bit!

My boys get to name all the torts. They chose the name Luke Skywalker for him because of the cut off arm...silly star wars fans.  I wanted a different name but being the only girl, I was over ruled!

He manages to hobble around ok but my husband is looking into "wheel" options. We do plan to give him some time to settle in before trying something like that.

Here he is.  any of you CDT experts have tips for me?

I'm pretty sure he is a he. I used Yvonne's sexing thread to determine that since I'm new to these guys.


----------



## T33's Torts (Jan 11, 2014)

Are you going to eventually rehome him?


----------



## diamondbp (Jan 11, 2014)

I see the hope in his eyes. Best of luck with him!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 11, 2014)

Please, please, PLEASE!!!!! Continue the antibiotics until you've used it all according to the vet's requirement. Even though the tortoise seems ok, continue to use them until gone.

We had Mildred, same story as your story. We put a furniture slide under that side on her plastron. She seemed to be doing just fine and all of a sudden she just upped and died. The only thing I can figure is there was rampant infection running through her body from the injury, infection that didn't have any outward symptoms.


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 11, 2014)

God bless your heart and this old fellow. Also your husband which I believes must be a geniuses man. The thread like this, just made my day.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 11, 2014)

Yvonne, he is no longer on antibiotics. The vet gave him the ok to go after these 4 months of recovery. How long was Mildred on antibiotics?


----------



## kathyth (Jan 11, 2014)

He is a cutie Heather! I'm so glad Luke Skywalker is in your home. That is so cool!

In appearance only, he looks like my sisters 2 . CDT boys and unlike my girl. This probably means nothing.
He looks like a Luke to me!
See you at the Chino meeting!


----------



## wellington (Jan 11, 2014)

Heather you have a great heart. So glad you have the room too to take in this "needs a little more care then usual" handsome fella.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 11, 2014)

I definitely have the room for him 
I have been meaning to measure out my property, cuz I'm curious... I'm a corner property so I get that extra space.


----------



## lynnedit (Jan 11, 2014)

He's wonderful and so are you.

I have also heard of more than one tortoise doing well with a 'door bumper', especially if it is round so the shell is off of the ground.
Something like this but in brown:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002KFZVH0/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks for that idea Lynne! We are looking at all the different possibilities 
He is a special guy who already has a special place in all our hearts


----------



## ascott (Jan 11, 2014)

Also looks as though there is some damage to the nostrils? Or is that simply the picture? 

I would be interested in a pic of the plastron as well as a shot of the tail...


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 12, 2014)

Angela, he has damage all over.  I'll get some pics up for your thoughts.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 12, 2014)

For Mildred, we put a furniture slide under that part of her leg, on the plastron. When we saw that one slide still didn't raise her up high enough, we added another on top of that one. They are peel and stick, and they stick pretty good. It enabled her to motate all over the pen without plowing down into the grass.

http://www.staples.com/Mighty-Mite-...8&srccode=cii_17588969&cpncode=35-153114710-2


----------



## compassrose26 (Jan 12, 2014)

http://m.cnet.com/news/tortoise-gets-lego-wheel-prosthetic-for-missing-leg/57611760?ds=1


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 12, 2014)

If you do use a wheel, you have to get a multi-directional wheel. If it only goes forward and backwards, the tortoise has a hard time turning.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 12, 2014)

Furniture slide is in our consideration, too! Thanks 

Yes we saw the Lego wheel! We've just about googled all the tortoise wheel/leg info out there


----------



## compassrose26 (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: RE: 3 legged CDT*



Team Gomberg said:


> Furniture slide is in our consideration, too! Thanks
> 
> Yes we saw the Lego wheel! We've just about googled all the tortoise wheel/leg info out there



I love reading about these things. It's always nice to see a happy ending


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 12, 2014)

Yvonne, do you happen to have any photos of Mildred with the furniture slide on?


We saw the Sulcata with a swivel wheel so changing directions wasn't a problem. I think the toughest thing to consider is attaching the wheel or slide. We want it to stay put but not be impossible to remove it should we need to. I also need to figure out the right height for him. 
My husband is toying with the idea of making a permanent base that can have interchangeable "wheel/slide" attachments. But we will see.. Still lots more research to do.

I'll get some more photos of him today. You guys can confirm it is a him (I'm pretty sure) and see the rest of his damage. Maybe you'll have an idea of what caused some of it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't think so, but Maggie might. I'll send her an email.


----------



## T33's Torts (Jan 12, 2014)

You could try a cold- off glue. It stays on until you rub ice on it. Then I pops off! I used it to mount some frames around the house.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 12, 2014)

I'll look into that Tiffany. Thanks


----------



## edwardbo (Jan 12, 2014)

If you need any product to adhere any device to that torts shell please let me know .I own medical and dental labs , I have products that are safe ,water proof ,and of different tensile strengths . However ,that torts enclosure should be designed around the wheel,maybe a textured linoleum or wood .then he can roll into his hide or to the water dish,food........please feel free to ask for any thing you think you might need ,I will show you how to mix/ apply ...think dental impressions,kids braces,veneers ,false teeth....let me know what you want to try,and how permanent you want to affix this guy wheel or slide....if anybody needs any thing to repair a torts shell or any thing else please feel free to pm. ...I can show you how to do a neat clean repair without the bulk,I even have clear products .all of these products are medical and can be used in and on the body water proof as well ..


----------



## jaizei (Jan 12, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> I don't think so, but Maggie might. I'll send her an email.



From this thread: 








And here


----------



## ascott (Jan 12, 2014)

> If you need any product to adhere any device to that torts shell please let me know .I own medical and dental labs , I have products that are safe ,water proof ,and of different tensile strengths . However ,that torts enclosure should be designed around the wheel,maybe a textured linoleum or wood .then he can roll into his hide or to the water dish,food........please feel free to ask for any thing you think you might need ,I will show you how to mix/ apply ...think dental impressions,kids braces,veneers ,false teeth....let me know what you want to try,and how permanent you want to affix this guy wheel or slide....if anybody needs any thing to repair a torts shell or any thing else please feel free to pm. ...I can show you how to do a neat clean repair without the bulk,I even have clear products .all of these products are medical and can be used in and on the body water proof as well ..



You rock


----------



## edwardbo (Jan 12, 2014)

If there was a tort forum head quarters I'd send kits for shell repairs ....


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks, Cameron (Jaizei). You are truly a search wonder!


----------



## ascott (Jan 12, 2014)

> If there was a tort forum head quarters I'd send kits for shell repairs ....



I find it hard to believe none of the Forum mods or Josh have responded to this....I certainly have bookmarked in the event your offer is greatly needed in the future....


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 12, 2014)

It's been a busy day and I didn't get any photos of Skywalker. 
I'll get them up tomorrow for your input! 
Thanks for the offer Edward. When we get ready to make a move, this will be the first place I come


----------



## Barista5261 (Jan 12, 2014)

Awwwwwwwwwww [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸

What a special guy [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸ 


And I am a GIGANTIC Star Wars fan, I LOVE the name [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## Cfr200 (Jan 12, 2014)

I have a 3 legged Sulcata that weighs around 45lbs who is also missing a fromt leg. I glued half a poolball to his shell. The only problem is that it wore down over a year of being pushed around the yard. I sanded it flat and now use it as a base to glue furniture slides to it. I find they stick much better to the poolball and only need one to get the proper height. I am waiting until he grows larger so I can fit a nice caster to his shell. I found a nice one that allows the wheel to be replaced and has bearings so it rolls nicely. He gets around fine with the slider set up. When he was smaller I used just furniture slides until he got too big and I needed to glue 3 together so the height was right. 
If you glue anything to your tortiose's shell and it is perminate just make sure it is only glued to one scute to allow for growth.


----------



## lynnedit (Jan 12, 2014)

I can confirm that with some pics from the Living Desert Museum in SoCal. (the DT enclosure was fabulous, but they also have a hospital to rehab reptiles). Finally remembered where I saw this.... 

Here are some pics, and they also planned to use the 1/2 pool ball (Sounds like it would work with the above modifications. Also DT's are not as heavy as Sulcatas).




The vet clinic:




And the DT with a missing leg (bit fuzzy, hope you can read it):


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 13, 2014)

Here are some photos of the poor beat up boy.

Aerial view:



Plastron:



Close up:




Hit send too early...

Another close up:



Concave plastron:



Gular scute:



Chin glands:



The nub:



The other front leg:



Lots of neck damage. It's dry and crusty:






As you can see this guy needs some TLC. I'm giving him warm daily soaks to hydrate him and hopefully help his dry skin peel correctly.

Any other advice? Our days are warm enough and he roams his yard. Since he isn't brumating this year, at night he is kept in a heated tort house at about 75F. Should he be kept warmer or cooler than that? 

He is active and eating. That's good. 


Oh, based on the tail and anal scutes I _really_ thought this was female. But the concave plastron and chin glands mean a boy, right? I haven't seen enough CDT in person yet to be any good at accurate sexing...
And I'm curious, because this guy is missing a front leg, does that mean he won't be able to dig and burrow?


----------



## ascott (Jan 13, 2014)

Heather he is magnificent. I don't know how long he took antibiotics buy would be curious to know that....is the damage yo the plastron seam on what would be his left side above his back left leg stitched or what is in that injury site? Have you handled him much...I mean have you been able to touch his head..or is he still in shock from watching and feeling his leg chewed off? It may take some "in Tortoise speed" time for him to work past that....do you know what care he received before you got whole of him...I mean because it is very clear he was wild once upon a time....I am working right now and am looking at pics on my phone with my old lady vision...so later tonight I will look some more at the pics here...I believe some planning will need yo be done soon so he is not sliding his shell across the ground as that will create additional concerns....again, he is absolutely perfect..


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for giving him a quick look over Angela,

He is very friendly. He lets us all (my kids included) rub his head and scratch his neck. He eats from our hands. He is great. Dr. Tom Greek in Yorba Linda did the amputation and put him on antibiotics. I don't know how long he was on it or what specifically he took but Dr. Greek has a good reputation as a tortoise vet.

We are definitely planning something for his leg. Just spending some time looking into what will be the best option. I think Friday my husband will have the time to get out there with me and test some ideas. We both like the idea of a swivel wheel over a furniture slide.


----------



## ascott (Jan 13, 2014)

> He lets us all (my kids included) rub his head and scratch his neck.



That is fricken sweeeeet....for sure.



> I don't know how long he was on it or what specifically he took but Dr. Greek has a good reputation as a tortoise vet.



The reason I asked is that he has stitches still and so to me that seems like the injury/amputation was not done too long ago...and a tortoise heals at tortoise speed (even if the outside appears well, there may be some underlying lingering infection/issue)and so that was why I asked 



> We both like the idea of a swivel wheel over a furniture slide.



Since he is grown I would absolutely think the same thing...there are a variety of casters available that you can use...have you given some consideration to what you will use to adhere the prosthetic to the tort?

Man...I have looked at the eye shot of him what seems like a gazillion times.....I see the swollen eyelids and feel like when you get him soaked for a few months and allow him to settle in for a few months and feel relaxed a bit then his body will continue to heal and that swelling of the eyelids will diminish....

I also would plan on keeping him awake for another winter Heather...with the loss of limb and the stress of the actual incident I would plan a set up for winter to allow him to remain awake another winter...just what I would do...well, I have done for the old man here when he was impacted when I first took full care of him....I believe it made all of the difference in his overall health...just sharing is all and not trying to tell you what to do...


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 13, 2014)

Dr. Greek said his stitches won't be removed. They'll just stay there until they come out on their own. I thought that was interesting. ? The surgery was done 4 months ago. 
I'll see the vet in about 4 weeks and will find out more then, if not sooner.

I plan to contact Edwardbo about his adhesive idea for the "leg".

Angela, can you comment on what night temps he should have right now since he is up for the winter? I have him at about 75F. 

I love looking in his eyes! Can you imagine all the things those eyes have seen?? Man... 
We really love this guy. He is so "personable" unlike the leopards. 

He has a huge part of the yard all to himself and I have such joy and peace just watching him. 


Oh and I'm not even thinking about next winter..to brumate or not to... Oy. I'll enjoy spring and summer with him before I weigh out that decision!

P.s. Did I guess right, he is a he?? Lol


----------



## ascott (Jan 13, 2014)

> Dr. Greek said his stitches won't be removed. They'll just stay there until they come out on their own. I thought that was interesting. ? The surgery was done 4 months ago.
> I'll see the vet in about 4 weeks and will find out more then, if not sooner.



Wow...those are some hearty stitches, huh. Four months in human time is a good amount of time, right? I do wonder though how that levels out in tortoise time...so I would be very interested what occurs in the next 4 weeks and what is the opinion of the vet at the end of the four weeks...

I think that I would inquire of the vet his thoughts of the swelling of the eye lids--and the reason I wonder this and the reason I asked about if he lets you touch his head or not is that I wonder if you can place gentle pressure against the glands on the chin to see if you get any fluid from them? I know, sounds like a weird question---but if the tort has swollen eye lids and swollen glands and being that it is winter and not spring (spring time is when the glands of a male appear to swell, I wonder if there is some underlying inflammation still going on so it is showing itself in the eyelids and glands--not a point of worry but more an inquiry due to the fact it has not been long since the incident and the repairs????)

Night heat? My gut tells me that he should have an area at night that rises to 85-90 that he can go to if he feels the need....then I would monitor his choices...if he has the option to bump his own internal temp, curious to see if he seeks out higher temps to jump start his system for healing purpose...again Heather, I do not know for certain but just a gut feeling/hunch...did I explain that clear...again, I am just sharing what I would do and in no way am I saying that I know what is the absolute right thing to do--but figure if he has a medium grade and a slightly higher grade to choose from then he can decide what he needs by his natural drive...you know?



> I love looking in his eyes! Can you imagine all the things those eyes have seen?? Man...



So true...one of the reasons I am in constant turmoil (I know it sounds dumb, according to some) knowing that a being that has known the wild must be bewildered by out captive environment -- I do not know why it is exactly that I feel such honor and sadness at the same time--- when I see one in captivity vs the ones I have observed in the wild...crazy.....I mean, I know the argument---wild = uncertain life of drought, feast or starve from season to season, right...but then it would make perfect sense as to why they are designed to be the way they are, they can go for over a year without ever dipping their head into water, they can retreat in high heat and also retreat in cold/freezing temps, that they can adjust to a variety of foods in the wild and the ability to adjust to the environment when there is little rain which in turn means less than luscious (word my son likes to use ) natural vegetation from time to time...then there is captivity= constant food, water and a basking light, but never the option to walk for the entire day on a path they desire, a chance meeting with a female/male that then offers up the opportunity to continue their path with hatchlings....the opportunity to sample a gazillion plants we just can not reproduce in most parts of the world like they can find in the desert....I mean, ah Heather, I could ramble on for hours--so I will spare you and stop here...

I would say that my, if it were me, mail goal would be, in the outdoor space you are establishing for him, alot of places to hide and take cover...places he can wedge himself into to help regulate heat/cool/shelter/an cover in the event of a chance he has a flash back of his less than favorable incident in which he lost his leg--you know, maybe overkill on hide spots...so that he can move about the entire space and still feel like he can take cover at a moments notice..

I would continue to bring him indoors at night, I may even do this when the weather is good...at least for the next full year and then from there you will have had time to ponder the best set up for the tort and you...

I already shared by thoughts of night temps....this is going to be your choice, you see you are there and can watch his behavior and interpret what he finds desirable..there is no way to know what he likes until you offer options and then observe...this is the fun stuff for us simply easily amused humans P)....and I don't mean that in a negative way....

Also, I do not know for certain how he will adjust to the missing digging device (as far as burrowing is concerned)...I mean if a caster is going to be used for the missing leg to prop his body up in attempt to balance, then I do not know how that will hamper his ability to actually dig? Kinda seems like a trade off will occur....but hey, he is not whole any longer so the goal would be to find a good trade off for him at this point...this is why I suggested an overall plan for him to be brought in for night hours and/or a way for him to put himself to bed at night without getting stuck in the dirt with his wheelie....

I am going to be thinking about him for awhile....what have you decided to call him?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 13, 2014)

> what have you decided to call him



My 4 year old son called him Luke Skywalker because of the cut off arm. Then, my husband was sold on that name.
I liked Willy but was over ruled by the guys.
But I'm getting used to calling him Skywalker...I guess..


----------



## ascott (Jan 14, 2014)

Luke Skywalker....perfect 

but don't tell your son that the phrase "Luke, I am your father" was never actually a stated phrase...he will find that out when he is an adult....

Heather, the tort is in your caring hands now.....this is a fabulous species of tort and will instantly become endearing to you...as you likely have already realized....just enjoy the tort....and I am not really exact on if you have a male or female (I am funny that way, I am a hands on person)---but from the glands, the tenacity and those eyes--I would have to agree that you have a male in your midst....enjoy.


----------



## lynnedit (Jan 14, 2014)

Enjoying this thread...

Possibly a dumb question, but wouldn't you worry that the castor wheel would get clogged with dirt?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: RE: 3 legged CDT*



lynnedit said:


> Possibly a dumb question, but wouldn't you worry that the castor wheel would get clogged with dirt?



There is so much I don't know about the wheel idea.
Will it get clogged with dirt?
Will he have a hard time walking on the grass part of the lawn?
When he sleeps at night he will be propped up on the wheel side, is that going to be comfortable?
Does he have enough strength to push himself forward?

I really don't know any answers and assume I'll have some trial and error. Another reason why I am afraid to permanently adhere something. If it breaks, needs replacing, causes problems, etc. it would be to hard to change.
But if we test it with heavy duty double stick tape, how long will it hold up with him walking on it to test it?

So, you guys can follow along as we try to figure this stuff out.  we are open to tips and input along the way!
I want to give him some time to settle in before messing with him and a prosthetic. But how much time is enough to settle in but not too long to wait?


----------



## lynnedit (Jan 14, 2014)

Well, a furniture slide isn't permanent. I suppose if you noticed the bottom of his shell showing wear, that could be used semi temporarily.
It will be interesting to see what edwardbo has in the way of adhesives: perhaps some are semi permanent.

Good thought about the prosthesis height when sleeping. I notice my Russians often sleep with their heads propped on a rock, so perhaps a flat rock in one corner of his hide box.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 15, 2014)

Weighed and measured him today. 10.7lbs and just shy of 13" 
 
He's been soaking in a warm bath for half an hour while I massage his legs and neck skin. 
He likes it!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 15, 2014)

First day of wheel testing today!

I used a heavy duty double stick tape to attach a 1 1/4" swivel caster wheel. I was worried thus would stress him our but right away this guys spirits were lifted! He became so active! It was emotional to witness. Like seeing a bird who could finally fly after a broken wing has healed. Or when a wild sea lion is returned to the sea after rehab. He covered his whole yard grazing on weeds all along the way.

Now, about the wheel. This one won't work long term. Even though it is a swivel wheel, it doesn't turn as easily as I'd like. I also need something a little shorter. He didn't get stuck anywhere or seem to strain. He just had to make wide turns.

My husband found a special order wheel. A ball transfer..something or other. But it's a complete ball in a base fixture that can roll each direction. We ordered it and will try that one next. It looks promising. 

Until that comes in, I'll keep this one on him. After moving his water dish to a new area, he can maneuver his whole area just fine and I'm home all day (stay at home mom  ) to check him frequently. 
I'm pleased already at how happy he seems since the new mobility. 

Stay tuned for more testing updates


----------



## Barista5261 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yaaaaaaaaaaay!! [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


"Strong with the Force, this one is. Hrrrmmmm." [\Yoda] 


K I'll stop with the Star Wars jokes now. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## wellington (Jan 15, 2014)

Heather, I just about cried reading how well he acted, took to and enjoyed getting around with the wheel. I am so happy for the both of you. I am also so happy that you got him. What a life he will have in your giving, loving care. It's so nice too, hearing that your husband and kids are all so involved in the love of these fantastic creatures.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 15, 2014)

*Re: RE: 3 legged CDT*



Barista5261 said:


> "Strong with the Force, this one is. Hrrrmmmm." [\Yoda]



My husband loved this lol

Thanks Barb. I took 7 videos of him walking around. I couldn't get enough.


----------



## edwardbo (Jan 15, 2014)

Wow did not realize he was so big , also if that wheel made him happy just wait till we get one that is better balanced.heather I sent you a pm regarding the properties of the dental products ....the reason I'm posting now is that I see the there is more stump than I thought ,,,,umm maybe a little prosthetic attached to that stump might make him corner like a brand new Porsche with his new wheel.....ascot the swelling you see May have more to do with lymphatic drainage and some head trauma associated with the dog chewing.......he will be fine ,he wants to live,let his spirit fly,don't worry........I had a beautiful 25 year old girl foot amputation yesterday and she was smiling.....by the face of god go us.....much love my tort loving family ,good night ,pleasant dreams.( besides the tort is probably more concerned with how he's gonna maneuver around the lady torts than digging a lonely borrow,maybe if he in invites them for a swim.....)


----------



## ascott (Jan 15, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 16, 2014)

I got your email Edward. I'll reply to you later today. I want my husband to read it, too. Yes, he is a full grown boy living outside.


----------



## Elohi (Jan 16, 2014)

This thread makes me teary eyed <3


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jan 16, 2014)

Can you post some of those videos?? I know I'm not the only one who would love to see them


----------



## lynnedit (Jan 16, 2014)

Fantastic, all around. 
I, too, am one of the curious ones and would love a video.
We really can't get too much of this...


----------



## edwardbo (Jan 16, 2014)

I also have some derma bond ,just let me know.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: RE: 3 legged CDT*



edwardbo said:


> I also have some derma bond ,just let me know.



Interesting, ok. I was hesitant about the acrylic. I don't want something so permanent that it could not be removed if needed. What if the wheel breaks or a better wheel comes along etc. 
Hubby and I will probably go through your email together tonight after the kids are in bed.

He's out again today cruising 

I'll figure out how to post a video for you guys


----------



## T33's Torts (Jan 16, 2014)

For the video, if you make a YouTube account, and upload it there, that's the best way I've found. It's very convenient. Which reminds me! I have to post my frog attacks cricket video.


----------



## snaofreno (Jan 18, 2014)

Amazing....


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 18, 2014)

How wonderful to see he is back on his feet. God bless! ! ! ! [/align]


----------



## edwardbo (Jan 18, 2014)

the wheel can be afixed as permanantly as you chose,take your time ,ill be around,,,,,thinking when the novelty wears of that you wont have to worry every day that the wheel has fallen off.all is well ....feel free to ask for samples,any of my tort loving family......e


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: RE: 3 legged CDT*



edwardbo said:


> the wheel can be afixed as permanantly as you chose,take your time ,ill be around,,,,,thinking when the novelty wears of that you wont have to worry every day that the wheel has fallen off.all is well ....feel free to ask for samples,any of my tort loving family......e



Thanks Edward.

The new wheel came in today. We are going to try it out with the tape first. That stuff holds great!

I'll contact you when we are ready 

Right now I've been removing the wheel for his long soaks. It's nice to remove it and not worry about it rusting, lol. But he won't get these long daily soaks forever....


----------



## wellington (Jan 18, 2014)

Heather, just wondering. Have you considered having a cast made for his stub, that would have a post receptor (don't know what else to call it) permanently imbedded in it, that you would then insert the wheel stem into as you needed. Both the wheel and the cast would be independently removable. The cast would be either strapped around his body or it could possibly be held on by means of a rubber type suction. I had seen this before on a tortoise, but have not been able to find it If I do, I will post it here.


This isn't it. But just wondering if this would be an idea that may work easier or better? I'm sure you have looked all these up and seen them, but just incase you haven't. This one seems to have almost the same amount of leg left too.
http://dailynewsdig.com/amazing-prosthetic-limbs-for-animals/


----------



## lynnedit (Jan 18, 2014)

Barb, those are great pics.
edwardbo, you are so nice!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes Barb, that's ideally what my husband wants to do! A permanent "base" and an attachable/ interchange wheel. But that's further down the road in testing..lol

I've also wondered if I could make him "leg" to strap onto his nub. Of course it would have to be blue to double as the Skywalker light saber.. Hahaha

I did see that photo. Thank you for sharing  Making him a "skate board" is something I'd try if the single wheel doesn't work out. But it's added into my collection of things to consider. 

Thanks everyone for caring about him and wanting to follow along. I know you will all just love this beat up boy more when you see video. I haven't forgotten about it. But the video is on my phone and since i


Oops..

Since I normally use the app, you all have to wait till I'm on my PC 


Here is what we are trying next.
New wheel on the left, old wheel on the right. We needed something shorter..



The swivel caster wheel on the right did turn but because it attached to the plastron at a slight angle it wouldn't always turn smoothly.
The new ball bearings ball on the left can roll any direction very easily. Also, since it's shorter we should be able to attach it level.





We will try taping this on later for round 2 of testing!

Stay tuned


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 18, 2014)

Not the best picture, but I just put on the new ball bearing "leg". 


So far it's much better. The shorter height doesn't off set him like the other one did. He can pivot and turn easily. He was rolling around the yard  while my boys were offering him some freshly grown collards and hibiscus leaves. He did good. I think he is going to get some strong back legs, that's for sure!


Forgot to add this close up..


----------



## edwardbo (Jan 18, 2014)

i think your on the right track,looking good......its amazing to me the out pouring of love and concern we have here.from indian grand fathers to back woods hillbillys ,lovind old ladys, mothers with heart issues,phds in europe to caring dog trainers,car dealers in lousiana,waiters in cali,pritty girls in colage,gentle men in indonesia,unhinged artist in blue houses,...maybe we have something here,if all the world leaders would give every one on the earth a baby hatchling, maybe, just maybe this kind of love would spread far and wide and we all would realize we really all only have this very moment in time.....much love my crazy tort family...not to forget the all knowing miss Yvonne and the master wizard Gerard....aldabra man,,,and the wacky hypo red foot breeder,that doesnt like me.......


----------



## wellington (Jan 18, 2014)

Edwardbo, it's animal fanatic people. They are the best in the world. It does have some that don't belong, not too many, for the most part, they are the best people to know


----------



## lynnedit (Jan 18, 2014)

Edwardbo, nicely said!

Heather, that new wheel looks more like the pool ball cut in half, but with a wheel embedded. That looks more comfortable. Glad you found it!


----------

